# Kibble too hard?



## Khali (Mar 27, 2018)

I noticed that Henry hadn't been eating very much over the past two days and he wasn't pooping nearly as much so I panicked and did a bunch of research.

Ended up coming across an article that said his kibble might be too hard so I dipped his food in water before giving them to him and he started eating better. (close to 40 bits instead of 10)

He's only 3 months old but I'm considering switching his food to something better and maybe a bit softer. He's currently eating the same food his previous owner had him eating. If the link doesn't work it's called "Nutrient rich hedgehog diet"

link: 
http://bosleys.com/product/50298/ultrablend-select-hedgehog-diet-8-in-1

But should I bring him to the vet to check his teeth? Maybe his kibble is too hard? Any sugggestions?


----------



## Mjskates (May 14, 2017)

I don't know much about the whole wet food thing....somebody else can give advice on that...but I do know that the current food u are feeding is not healthy....cat food is usually the way to go...most hedgehog foods are not good ....they have by products and fillers 7
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/#/topics/23034
Here's a link to a nutrition guide on one of the stickies


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgehog specific foods aren't good for our pet hedgehogs, it is based on the diet of a wild European hedgehog. As already mentioned switching to a higher protein, lower fat cat food would be better. I wouldn't worry about his teeth unless he still has problems after switching to cat food as most hedgehog foods are very hard. Make sure when you switch that you do it slowly, over 3-4 weeks


----------



## Clefairy_Doll (Apr 16, 2018)

We were given this same food when we got Shadow I’m addition to freeze dried meal worms. I have notice he seems to really struggle eating it. I plan to wean him off of it mixing it with some kinda of softer cat food. I have also considered breaking this food apart with a hammer or something to make it easier to eat since we have a whole box.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Be careful with the freeze dried mealworms, they have caused intestinal blockages in hedgehogs in the past.


----------



## Khali (Mar 27, 2018)

Thank you all for your help! He’s still not eating as much as I’d like him to so I will try mixing with cat food instead of the water thing 😅 if it doesn’t get any better I’ll bring him to the vet.


----------



## Askeptosaurus (Nov 10, 2015)

A splash of low-sodium chicken broth will not only soften the food but add a flavor to entice the little guy. You still need to switch to a better food but it might help in the meantime or even help with the switch.


----------

